# The Machinist's House



## stu8fish (Oct 10, 2014)

A fresh explore in surrey is an unusual beast. There are a few places that are 5 minutes away from demolition.
There are places that are so valuable that security companies rub their hands together with the thought of profiting from paranoid owners, usually the money is in the land not the building. This one like few others has been left to rot. The owners have gone to a different place and left a lifetime of history laying around ready to be unraveled by those who care.
The machines here are for printing, sewing and talking over the airwaves to distant shores. I can't help thinking as I sit here tapping this out on a computer keyboard how nice progress has been to us all. In a moment we can talk to the rest of the world, a simple click of the mouse we can compose and print whatever paperwork we need. The sewing part is now serviced by globalism with goods being transported throughout the world reducing the need for our mothers to have skilled fingers. (I learnt some sewing skills at school, bet they don't do that now))
Brickworks has named this The Machinist's House and was kind enough to give me the nod as to its location.
Unchaved and the very local metal fairy's have yet to get involved. Long may it remain like this so I'm careful not to reveal it's location. Live electric and nosey neighbours were dodged carefully during the unseasonal october thunderstorms. 

Naming the place was a stroke of genius. 

Extra extra get your papers here. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Bottom rhs is a 20m end fed dipole (according to the construction leaflet)


Aerial. by stu8fish, on Flickr

There was no Breakfast bar in this kitchen.


All mod cons. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Not in the fridge, just pop down the shops on this.


1970s ped. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Funky moped by stu8fish, on Flickr

Moriarty the mortal enemy.


Moriarty. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Box


Box o bitz by stu8fish, on Flickr

Modernism


Ful-Vue by stu8fish, on Flickr

Machines


Printer. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Adana. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Adana. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Comic san's anyone.


Fonts by stu8fish, on Flickr

Friday soon, i shall be.......


Lightly oiled. by stu8fish, on Flickr

The usual shelfie


Shelf. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Now for a bit of sewing machine porn.


a song, sing out loud, sing out strong. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Machine. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Foot by stu8fish, on Flickr


Singer. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Beads by stu8fish, on Flickr

As usual in a derelict the floor needed a clean.


Treadle by stu8fish, on Flickr

The lady of the house was good at book keeping and liked to pass the skills on.


Result. by stu8fish, on Flickr

In the era of graft and penny pinching fun was always available.


Lexicon. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Posing for a passport photo was a new experience.



Hair style 1. by stu8fish, on Flickr

The real story here is the people not what they left behind, sadly it seems there is no family there for the history to be recounted.
Have a great day and thanks for looking.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 10, 2014)

Good report mate, missed one thing when I visited... gutted 
Glad you posted and some beautiful images to this location!


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome shots. Loving the sewing machines especially.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice indeed sir. Great photos


----------



## brickworx (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, stunning pics mate......I knew you'd show the gaff in a great light! Lovely work.

I missed the moped and the 70's style sewing machine...mind you, so much is going on in there it's easy to overlook bits.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 10, 2014)

That's a nice report,and some lovely pics to go with it..loving all them old sewing machines..well done.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2014)

Superb photography there sir...


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice to see the kit is untouched the moped is a beauty too!Cracking images and report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 11, 2014)

This is super !....great report pal


----------



## ginger5092 (Oct 11, 2014)

Brill pics, thank you.
Think that moped may be a Puch Maxi, you pedalled it when it ran out of puff


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 11, 2014)

ginger5092 said:


> Brill pics, thank you.
> Think that moped may be a Puch Maxi, you pedalled it when it ran out of puff



By definition all mopeds of 49cc and under had to be pedal assisted - all to do with the quaint continental licensing laws and the accepted definition of 'young' riders at that time.


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 11, 2014)

ginger5092 said:


> Brill pics, thank you.
> Think that moped may be a Puch Maxi, you pedalled it when it ran out of puff


Hi. 
As Dirus_strictus said all mopeds up until september 1977 had to be equipped with pedals that could propel the bike if needed. After that the pedals were not needed. My brothers puch maxi had pedals but unless you had Boardman like thighs pedalling the thing was almost impossible.
It took a while to find out this machine is a Mobylette.
Here is a wikisteal about them if you are interested.:arghh:

The Mobylette, sometimes shortened as Moby, is a model of moped by French manufacturer Motobécane during the second half of the 20th century. The Mobylette was launched in 1949 and was manufactured until 1997, with production numbers exceeding 14 million with peak production in the 1970s, averaging around 750,000 annually. The word "Mobylette" has since become something of a genericized trademark in the French language, referring to mopeds in general.

1970s 50V model
All Motobécane mopeds are generally referred to (and usually carry the name) Mobylette, however there are several styles of submodel. Particularly during the moped boom of the 1970s, several variations were available, usually incorporating a number/letter combination such as 40T, 40TL, 40V, and 50V. These naming conventions determined which types of equipment were standard or even available with the moped. For example, the 40T was usually a slower version, capable of just 25mph maximum speed and having no rear suspension. The top of the line 50V had front and rear suspension, a heavier body, and was capable of 30 to 35 miles per hour (48 to 56 km/h).
In 1978, Canadian Walter Muma rode a 50V 11,500 miles on a 3-month trip that began in Toronto, brought him to Alaska, and back to Toronto.
In India, the earlier version of Mobylette was manufactured under license by Mopeds India Ltd from 1965 till the late 1980s under the name Suvega. They also had a factory-supported race team which was highly successful in annual Sholavaram races in 50 cubic centimetres (3.1 cu in) class.

Hope this has not bored you to tears you.


----------

